# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Mycroft, open source artificial intelligence, Mycroft A.I., Lawrence, Kansas, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Mycroft A.I.

Mycroft on Wikipedia

"Mycroft Mark II: The Open Voice Assistant" on Indiegogo

"Mycroft Mark II: The Open Voice Assistant" on Kickstarter

"Mycroft: An Open Source Artificial Intelligence For Everyone" on Kickstarter

"Mycroft: Open Source Artificial Intelligence" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Mycroft Indiegogo Introduction Video

Published on Aug 28, 2015




> Mycroft uses natural language to control Internet of Things. Built on Raspberry Pi this whole home A.I. plays media, controls lights & more.

----------


## Airicist

Mornings with Mycroft (Mycroft Feature: Play Media)

Published on Dec 18, 2015




> When you wake up in morning, have Mycroft make you some coffee and listen to NPR, things just seem to go better... well sometimes they do.

----------


## Airicist

Mycroft Desktop

Published on Jan 1, 2016




> Introducing Mycroft for desktop. Launching with several features this April!

----------


## Airicist

Mycroft on Twitter

Published on Jan 31, 2016




> Not near your computer but want to interact with Twitter? Use Mycroft to send and receive tweets as well as check trending items.

----------


## Airicist

Mycroft with IOT

Published on Feb 10, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Mycroft Alpha v0.6 software demo

Published on Apr 11, 2016




> Ryan showcases an Alpha build of the Mycroft AI platform running on an early developer kit. Remember this is an early build, the team is currently deep in development preparing for the release of the source code!

----------


## Airicist

Mycroft controls Nest Thermostat!

Published on Jun 1, 2016




> We're preparing to release a bunch of great skills, here is an awesome preview!

----------


## Airicist

Mycroft Open Source Voice Assistant | Disrupt SF 2017

Published on Sep 27, 2017




> Mycroft is building an open source voice assistant that can be used by an individual or a corporation.

----------


## Airicist

Mycroft Mark II Kickstarter

Published on Jan 25, 2018




> Mark II is a hands-free wireless smart speaker that allows you to get answers, play music, and handle the little details in life, all by voice. 
> What’s different? Mycroft is open source. Which means your conversations stay private, your experience is customizable, and it’s the Switzerland of voice, meaning there’s no preference or ties to specific platforms or programs. 
> 
> Say goodbye to the invasive, ad-machine assistants on the market. Say hello to Mark II.
> Back Mycroft today to support the democratization of voice and AI. An AI that’s representative of the world we live in, because it’s built by all of us.

----------


## Airicist

Indiegogo Mark II

Published on Feb 23, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "Open source AI voice assistant takes aim at Amazon and Google"
Mycroft is pitching its new platform as more secure and customizable than voice assistants currently on the market.

by Diana Manos
November 28, 2018

----------

